# Ohio river 4-28-05



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Took a couple friends from work fishing. We had 10 fish all channels 3 to 9 lbs. except this flathead that weighed 51.5 lbs


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW! Thats a :B . Congrats man!


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Catch !!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW Abu, that's an awsome fish. Who would of thought the fish would be biting with the river in the condition it's in... or is it not as bad as I think?


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

The level was almost 37 feet and it was in the trees where we were at. But we were in an eddy just off the main river channel. We didnt get to fish for long we had a lot of trouble catching shad and then the storm was coming. We caught him at about 2:00 PM.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish ABU,

He has been putting on a major feed bag, good job.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Just for the record I didnt mention it in the first post but we did release him to fight again!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I think thats pretty much a given, I don't even want to think about what that thing would taste like :bleh:

Once again, good goin'


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice fish!!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Great fish !! Nice going.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Awesome flathead. Someday I hope to pull one that big out of the GMR.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Catch! Someday I hope to pull a shovelhead catfish 1/5 the size of that one from a local river/lake.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Abu

Thats on heck of an Ohio Flathead, CONGRATS!!!!!


<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Pictures...do you have more pictures to post? Upload them into the member's gallery so we can view them full size, thanks.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

NIce flathead Abu. Really glad to see big cats being caught


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I put the three pictures I have in the galleries, Ive learned alot about posting pictures! The man on the left is the one that caught the fish and his son is beside him, Im taking pictures! If you look at the sideways shot what impresses me the most is the size of the fishes tail compared to Chris's hand, hes a big boy about 6' 2" or better......Abu65


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

It's easy to post, once you do it the first time. Just right click on the picture & copy the http addy off the properties. Follow the instructions posted HERE (click). 
I put that together so everyone can put pictures in their posts easily.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks, mrfishohio Im getting better at this picture stuff!!


----------



## gofish (May 2, 2005)

Nice Fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish!Congrats.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have been told that flatheads taste fine no matter what size they grow to. I have no first-hand experience with them but I know two people from down south who will clean a 50lber just as quickly as a 5. In fact, they prefer the big fish as they can clean one and have meat for months with less work. On the other hand, Ohio Rver catfish would NEVER be on my menu. 


UFM82


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catfish!


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice flathead I hope to get down to the river in the next week or two gill and gold fish.


----------

